# Sunbolt*Now Beamshots*



## Team Member (Jan 21, 2009)

Today the Postman dropped a big box on my doorstep..

Inside there was a Foxfury Sunbolt 










This is one massive piece of spotlight. Mostly cooling fins for the 12 Osram Ostar.






I will try to take some beamshots later on this week.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

*WTF!!!!*

BEAMSHOT FASTER THAN LATER PLEASE!!!


----------



## maxspeeds (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

My dreamlight x 12!  I also can't wait to see beamshots.

That beast makes the M6 look like a 6P


----------



## Team Member (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I´ve tested it in the backyard and there was.......light...

Now I´m off for some sleep..


----------



## 276 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

DAMMMMNNN thats awesome :bow: I forgot it was using 12 osram's. Talk about breaking the bank!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

That thing makes me giggle. I want BEAMSHOTS!!!!


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

That thing should be considered a weapon.

Twelve 6-die emitters. That's crazy. 

That would be one heck of an outdoor security light. :laughing:


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

ITS FROM THE FUTURE.......


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I've died an gone to Flashaholic heaven :thumbsup:


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I agree that it should make a wonderful outdoor security light.....that's why we need some beamshots please. 

HOLY CRAP, just visited the Foxfury website. I could by a really nice used car for what that thing cost. Are you planning on using it extensively as a dive light? 

Amazing light.....I had an idea to build something like it for security lights around the house (and still will), looks like that decision 14 years ago to buy an old metal lathe might work out after all. 

Anybody have an idea on what kind of setup would power those lights? 

Bob E.


----------



## Niconical (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*



Team Member said:


> I will try to take some beamshots later on this week.


 
Don't bother, just point it into the sky and we'll look in the direction of Sweden


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Man...that one is unique light! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*



shomie911 said:


> Twelve 6-die emitters. That's crazy.


12 x 6 = *72*
Data Bank 70 = *70*
Coincidence?:tinfoil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

*BEAMSHOTS PLEASE!!*


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I'd like to see a beamshot of that beast in action!

Hows the light in use?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Beamshots...? Specs...? Somewhere around 10-12K lumens?

It must have an incredibly smooth beam.


----------



## Team Member (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I´m sorry to write this but the only specs found for this spotlight is on Foxfurys page. There is nothing on the light itself or the PSU...not a single thing...very odd.

I´m normaly used to see a label with some tech specs on products like this one.


An there are a few things that makes me wonder who their intended customers would be..

Hopefully I will have a SF Beast II tonight to compare with the Sunbolt.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Neat little keychain light, lol.

_BEEAAAMMMMMMSSHHOTTTTTSSS !!!!!!!!_


----------



## 65535 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Looks like it was designed for mounting and judging by the lens holder on the front maybe for theater use? To replace halogens possibly. Though it lacks the dampers of a halogen projector.


----------



## roadie (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

found the webby 

7300 dollars! -_-|||

hey read this ... Fully Submersible to 16 ft / 5 m = wow!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I like where it show intended uses...and shows a HELMET...BREAK YOUR NECK!!!

Still awaiting the beamshots!!

Cant wait to see what it does to a BEAST!!


----------



## Team Member (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Due to some intake of alcohol  beamshots where not on the schedule for last nights activites..
Althought the common opinion on the Sunbolt was "Not impressive".








So this is the best pic so far :shakehead





The major problem with this spotlight is that they only sent the 230V cable. It would have been much easier to try it out in the fields if a 12V cable would have been in the package.. So now I need a very long cable from my house if I want to take some decent beamshots


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Thank you for the attempt at the beamshot!

Sorry to hear you are not impressed with it.

Hopefully you got a good deal on it.

Maybe when you get the correct power cable, you could post new beamshots.

Thanks again!!!

Nice Lights BTW!
Is the BEAST yours?


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

That thing is *unbelievable*!!!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

This thing looks like something designed to sink an aircraft carrier.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Nice pictures Team Member, and what a beautiful light the SunBolt is. How does it throw compared to the PH50?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Sorry that it didn't turn out to be quite what you were expecting. Hopefully the other cable will make it more convenient but I'm skeptical the output will change.

Thanks for trying to get some beamshots too. I'll look forward to seeing it compared with you nice array of HIDs.


----------



## Team Member (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

@Dafab
It´s not mine. I just borrowed it to try it and see why the h*ll they wanted 7000$ for it...




BlueBeam22 said:


> How does it throw compared to the PH50?



It´s not even possible to compare the PH50 with the Sunbolt because it doesn´t throw at all. If you want to flood an area within 80 meter this is the light for you...if you have the money. But you could also buy 4 PH50 with diffusers instead..

Even the Hellfighter is cheap when compared to this one.. 

I think that the light itself is submersible but I would like to see the rest of the stuff being diveable also. For an example, the connectors must have been bought at Cheapy.. I was a bit concerned when I took the light and PSU with me outside the house. If it had started to rain, then I would have taken all the stuff inside again..

...definently not impressed...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Thank you for the update Team Member!!

Thats really too bad it seems so crappy.

For that kind of loot I'd buy 4 different HID lights....Polarion, Hellfighter, Beast, and a Maxa-Beam..

Thanks again for sharing, hopefully it will help clear up any expectations of anyone that was one the fence about spending that kind of money.

So It sounds like it might be good to light up a field for a game of midnight football or socker!:nana:


----------



## Team Member (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

I have felt  all week long for not being able to come up with beamshots of the Sunbolt.
So these evening I thought 
Went out in my garage and found a spotlightstand and a 50m long cable.







Took the cable and went outside to take some beamshots.

Controlpic.





Sunbolt on low





Sunbolt on medium





Sunbolt on high





Surefire M6 with WA1185 and FM 3*17650






PH50 with diffuser






PH50 without diffuser





Distance to soccergoal is 153 meter.

And then I took some pics of the goal..
First PH50 without diffuser.






And then the Sunbolt on high







Is it ok if I rest now.....?


----------



## 276 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Great Pics !!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunbolt*

Thank you for taking time to do those pics!

Great shots!

I want a PH50!

I had a chance to use a PH40 during the pass-around and it absolutey kicks ***!!


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 1, 2009)

As expected, its very floody.

But the total light output is insane. Its just not that visible because of the sodium light in the foreground.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome beamshots Team Member! I can tell the Sunbolt is a floodlight rather than a spotlight, but it sure does appear to be putting out an incredible amount more overall light than the PH50.


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 17, 2009)

does'nt seem very bright at all? esp for $7300USD (about 10,000 CDN) for that kind of money i want to reach out and touch someone with light from 5+ miles away.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

Crazy how the PH50 thorws out the Sunbolt, but its too floody...

Perhaps some beamshots on a darf field would be better.

But many thanks for sharing!


----------



## rayman (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a really great LED-spotlight .

rayman


----------



## Robocop (Feb 17, 2009)

Well on the outside the light is indeed a very impressive looking package. It looks like a hulking brute that should melt paint from vehicles at 100 yards. Thank you for taking the time to provide the pics however from my screen it really does not look as impressive as I imagined.

Maybe it is my old computer screen or even the ambient lighting in the pics but again I really thought it would be washing out every other light source within the entire zip code. In person are you seeing the same results as shown in the photos? Are you satisfied with the performance when compared in real life? From what I can see here it seems as if the spill is indeed incredible to a distance of maybe 15 feet however it kind of falls flat after that.


----------



## petersmith6 (Feb 17, 2009)

$7300USD !!! for that i could get a silenced genatator (6 kva $2600)and a couple of 400 high presure sodioum lights(about $400 in uk ) that would oblitorate the sunbolt and have change. the output is pathetic and the price is sheare madness.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2009)

petersmith6 said:


> $7300USD !!! for that i could get a silenced genatator (6 kva $2600)and a couple of 400 high presure sodioum lights(about $400 in uk ) that would oblitorate the sunbolt and have change. the output is pathetic and the price is sheare madness.


 
It could, put out a maximum of what 12,000 lumens? Well perhaps it’s not generating that. Maybe it’s not running the LEDs at their full potential. That’s the thing with LEDs though as much as everyone seems to thing they are the greatest thing on Earth in all aspects, they will never “well perhaps for a long time at least” be able to fight with incandescents, or HIDs in the super high power range. For $45 you could buy a 4557 bulb run both filaments and make 25,000+ lumens, to do the same with LEDs you would need 28, P7 or MCE LEDs for what $420:mecry:? Not to mention there will be no way to get them to throw like a PAR or HID.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2009)

I think TM's fantastic beamshots just illustrate how today's generation of LED's fall way short in the throw category. Without an array 3-4 times the frontal area of the Sunbolt's it's just not possible for them to throw with HID's and any many incans. 

Whether or not it was actually putting out 12,000 lumens really isn't that important. Even if it was outputting 9000-10,000 lumens it's not like it's coming up short since the overall light output is there. It's just that the multiple LED's and tiny textured reflectors can't project the light nearly as efficiently as other formats. If each emitter was to have its own precisely aligned optic the story might be different but it couldn't fit into an area the size of a small HID, especially not the Polarions 3.5" reflector. No matter how great the LED is hyped up to be, it's main benefits at this time are still in the area of efficiency and smooth output. 


Thanks TM for this really great peak into the Sunbeam's performance.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 17, 2009)

Now if we come to the real deal, 7,000 for this flashlight is a complete waste of money. If I had ten time less the money, $700, I would buy 4 car projector lamps, 2 pairs of 55w HID, computer heatsink or even liquid cooling system, super high capacity li-ion or nimh battery pack and proper custom modded spotlight casing to fit in all the stuff. Plus multiple MC-E for flood lighting.

Too much light for a small area is useless: 1.it will blind you and 2.once blinded you cant see things that are far away. I still can't figure the real practical use of this thing, military? i think they will need way more throw.

Sorry but I'm highly agaisnt this "flashlight", it is so unpractical. It is like using thousands of coin cells instead of a big battery to run a car.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 18, 2009)

It might not be much of a thrower but it still has it's uses; excellent video light, flood light for night time sporting activities (e.g. ice hockey), off road driving light etc. etc.

Maybe it's not the search and rescue light that they made it out to be on the website but it's still awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Team Member (Feb 19, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Maybe it is my old computer screen or even the ambient lighting in the pics but again I really thought it would be washing out every other light source within the entire zip code. In person are you seeing the same results as shown in the photos? Are you satisfied with the performance when compared in real life? From what I can see here it seems as if the spill is indeed incredible to a distance of maybe 15 feet however it kind of falls flat after that.



The photos really gives a good picture of what I was seeing. What you see in the pic is how I saw it.


I´ve discussed the Sunbolt with some friends who are working with industrial lightning. And they thought that it might be good for tricky locations where you need a light that does not need maintence. On a halogen based light you need to swap the bulb every 500-1000h. That might be tricky if that light is 40 meters up on a bridge or so..


----------



## DM51 (Feb 19, 2009)

Some of you may not have seen this amazing homemade light by Holzleim - an example of CPF inventiveness at its finest, and I bet it would beat the Sunbolt hands down.


----------



## Team Member (Feb 19, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Some of you may not have seen this amazing homemade light by Holzleim - an example of CPF inventiveness at its finest, and I bet it would beat the Sunbolt hands down.






Now we´re talking...



Yep, that probably will nock the Sunbolt right off..


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 19, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Some of you may not have seen this amazing homemade light by Holzleim - an example of CPF inventiveness at its finest, and I bet it would beat the Sunbolt hands down.


 
And I don't think it took anywhere close to $7,000 to make it.


----------

